# What Has Been Your Longest Run Of Afd's



## SJW (3/1/08)

Just wondering peoples drinking habits.
I tend to be pretty constant with no binges but vey few AFD's. Usually 2 or 3 per day but the alcohol levels are over 5% most of the time.
I think I might be working on a fatty liver?

Steve


----------



## cliffo (3/1/08)

SJW said:


> Just wondering peoples drinking habits.
> I tend to be pretty constant with no binges but vey few AFD's. Usually 2 or 3 per day but the alcohol levels are over 5% most of the time.
> I think I might be working on a fatty liver?
> 
> Steve



I aim for AFDs on Mondays & Tuesdays...doesn't always work out that way and especially at the moment as I'm holidays until next week.

cliffo


----------



## gregb (3/1/08)

I have at least one AFD each week, and try to get two in a row.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Simon W (3/1/08)

I really don't drink that much so the poll woul dhave to be reversed for me


----------



## razz (3/1/08)

Night shifts are two days out of every eight, so they are my grog free days.


----------



## petesbrew (3/1/08)

December & January are always a write-off thanks to the Silly Season.
but I always aim for at least two days a week... and usually fail.

Longest run ever was 2 weeks, thanks to doing a church-building work trip on a small island in Tonga. Fresh coconuts and kava were the substitutes.


----------



## brettprevans (3/1/08)

I try not to drink Mon-Thurs. Fri, Sat are fair game and I probably have 1 or 2 on a sunday.

longest stint was 4 months. that was about 6 years ago. never come close to that again. 2.5 weeks would be about the longest since then (on Dr's orders) and it feels like a long bloody time. esp after a hard week and friday night rolls round.


----------



## tangent (3/1/08)

i think i was 17....


----------



## Finite (3/1/08)

Not counting the odd binge every month or so.
Usually I have an alcohol free day at least once or twice a week. I almost never drink sunday then the other is just a night mid week. I hardly ever have more than 2 beers in a session also. After a hard week a friday might call for 3 or 4 but I'm working on a full flavored light beer for this.

So on average about 10 beers or so a week, give or take.


----------



## davewalk (3/1/08)

My wife won't let me have an AFD......she's afraid I'd sober up and realise I got married 20 years ago.


----------



## colinw (3/1/08)

5 days a week alcohol free for me during normal working times.

For good reasons, my workplace has zero tolerance level and random testing. Alas, introduction of this has darn near killed off my attendance of Thursday evening BABB meetings, as I would have to take a sickie on the Friday or else risk losing my job.

I might risk the odd pot on a weeknight, but that is all, and doesn't happen often. Bundaberg Ginger Beer is my friend!


----------



## yardy (3/1/08)

pretty much the same as colin, some mines have zero tolerance and will blanket test everyone on a shutdown site every morning so its a forced thing really.

when i'm home it's open season :icon_cheers: :icon_drunk:


----------



## barls (3/1/08)

my longest would have to have been the 55 days i spent in the solomons. man i could of killed for a real beer by the end of it


----------



## Trent (3/1/08)

AFD's?
Are they anything like WMD's? If they are, we should stop typing, lest we get invaded by crazies. Or worse. I heard that the yanks will kill people for having things like that...
T.


----------



## Tony (3/1/08)

I have an AFD around once a year or 2 for one day on average when i get a flu and im to sick to drink.

Thats about it though.

I also work in mines every day.... some have the bretho machines you have to blow in when you sign in, in the morning. I have a few beers each nite and still blow 0.00 in the morining at 7AM.

cheers


----------



## PostModern (3/1/08)

Last year I had most of Feb as an AFM and copped a bit of flack in here. Oh well  Apart from that, I drank pretty much every other day.

This year, I'm cutting down on the beer and having three AFD's a week.


----------



## InCider (3/1/08)

I very, very rarely have an AFD. If I was really hurting from a night out - rare with kids etc, I'd see how bad I felt - a beer late in the arvo might help a treat!

When I broke my back in 1995 I had a couple of days at it while in hospital, and I feared the worst - no hooch. And my spinal cord might be damaged! Then my mobile rang and a girl I had met (and apparently kissed!) called me from the business card I had given her. I told her I was at Mona Vale hospital and what had happened. She said "Is there anything you need that I can bring over?" and guess what my answer was? 

And then she hobbled into my shared room in the hospital on CRUTCHES having sprained her ankle a few days prior. We drank warm Sub Zeros together. Romance. :wub:

It turns out she was the ugly friend and her good looking gal pal was the one I kissed.  

I believe Churchilll said it best when he said: "I have taken more out of alcohol than alcohol has taken out of me. "

InCider.


----------



## Whistlingjack (3/1/08)

One...

I drink beer almost every day, but I don't get drunk every day.

I had an AFD last week, because I got home at 2230 and I was too tired from work to get out to the kegerator.

WJ


----------



## dr K (3/1/08)

I am great fan of the VAFDA...

K


----------



## InCider (3/1/08)

dr K said:


> I am great fan of the VAFDA...
> 
> K




Help me out with that acronym Prawnstar! I've NFI!


----------



## Uncle Fester (3/1/08)

About 2700 days AFD was my best. Was teetotal for 7 1/2 years. Eased my way back into it in 2002. Started Home brewing in 2003. I have almost made amends!  


I still try not to drink during the week.


Festa.


----------



## Tony (3/1/08)

InCider said:


> I believe Churchilll said it best when he said: "I have taken more out of alcohol than alcohol has taken out of me. "



Now there is a man i would have loved to have had a drink with!


----------



## joecast (3/1/08)

usually one week a month while on call (might have one beer during the week, but that doesnt really count  ) and probably a couple of days every week in between. 
however now i've started kegging its soo easy to sneak down for a taste here and there.
joe


----------



## Tyred (3/1/08)

Longest run would probably be about 10 years. Then I started home brewing. 

Wednesday and Thursday are my AFD's now. Unless I'm oncall then I don't drink at all.


----------



## big d (3/1/08)

As i work away i kinda stay away from the beer for 8 days then have 6 days on it.Doesnt always work as the lure of cheap little creatures makes me break on occasions.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## SJW (3/1/08)

Nice. I can't beleive that I never drank before I got married, then I just got one case a year, in December, and it was my christmas case, then SWMBO bought me a Coopers Kit for Christmas, and the rest is history. I run my wife through this little sinario and she has a complex now now. ie. the longer we stay married the more I drink. She's booking me in for a liver transplant in about 5 years.  

Steve


Disclaimer 
All of the above comments in relation to, transplants, Liver or any other, are the express opinion of the said author (SJW) only, and AHB or any associated sponsors take no responsibility for the said authors comments. 
AHB or its associated sponsors make no representations, express or implied, as to the accuracy of the information and data contained in the above comments. 
You accept all risks and responsibility for losses, damages, costs, mental anguish and other consequences resulting directly or indirectly from reading the above comments or material available from it.


----------



## axl (3/1/08)

I drink when I feel like drinking, Get drunk when I feel like getting drunk and have AFD's when I don't feel like drinking.
No rules here. Don't care for rules too much.


----------



## PostModern (4/1/08)

axl said:


> I drink when I feel like drinking, Get drunk when I feel like getting drunk and have AFD's when I don't feel like drinking.
> No rules here. Don't care for rules too much.



Good for you. My problem is that I always feel like drinking. If I don't set myself a target like x AFDs per week, I'll have no AFDs per week and that, my friend, just ain't healthy.


----------



## schooey (4/1/08)

No rules or plans for me. Occasionally I'll wonder if I'm drinking for the enjoyment or just for the sake of it. If it's the latter I'll give it a rest until I feel like a beer again. The frequency between these events varies from minutes to weeks.


----------



## Steve (4/1/08)

I'm with axl. Im healthy and cant remember the last time I had an AFD. Like the last time, and the time before that there was a AFD thread  i mentioned its all about moderation.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## tipsy (4/1/08)

15 years was my longest run, but as soon as I turned 16 it was game on


----------



## PostModern (4/1/08)

Steve said:


> Im healthy and cant remember the last time I had an AFD.



That's fine and good for the short term. How will you be in another 38 years? AFDs are an important part of moderation. Ask _any_ health care professional.

I'm not going to get involved in this discussion, just doing my usual Public Service Announcement.


----------



## SJW (4/1/08)

This is a very interesting topic. This is what the experts say:

Long-term risk -- For males, the consumption of up to 28 standard drinks per week is considered 'low risk', 29 to 42 per week 'risky', and 43 or more per week 'high risk'. For females, the consumption of up to 14 standard drinks per week is considered 'low risk', 15 to 28 per week 'risky', and 29 or more per week 'high risk'.

Short-term risk -- The consumption of 7 or more standard drinks for men, or 5 or more standard drinks for women, on any one drinking occasion, is considered risky in the short term.

The problem we face is our beers are often higher in alcohol than std. beers and those bif wheat beer glasses hold a lot more than a std. drink. So if we worked out how much we were consuming in std. drink I reckon some of us might get a shock.
That why I wont do the numbers.

Steve


----------



## PostModern (4/1/08)

SJW said:


> That why I wont do the numbers.



That's why I give the liver the odd day off.


----------



## Daawl (4/1/08)

As I enjoy a beer with dinner most nights & i refuse to bottle stubies its about 3 std a night. I still aim for 2 AFD's a week.

Problem being that since the old man & I set up the keg system on Xmas day and we are having dinner out the back next to the drinks fridge because of the nice weather, well take a guess of the results


----------



## SJW (4/1/08)

> That's why I give the liver the odd day off.


My new years resolution is to have two AFD's per week.

Steve


----------



## SJW (3/6/08)

> My new years resolution is to have two AFD's per week.



Well that did not last long. Although I did have one yesterday, and I am making lighter beers. I did my first beer in about 100 brews that was under 1.050 OG  
I am planning to have July off the beer alcohol free. Will be very hard not sipping a Belgian Srong Ale on those late nights in July watching the Tour De France, but it's something I just have to do.

Steve


----------



## PostModern (3/6/08)

SJW said:


> Will be very hard not sipping a Belgian Srong Ale on those late nights in July watching the Tour De France, but it's something I just have to do.



That reminds me, gotta research my Strong Belgian Ale recipe for July 

Cheers,
PoMo.


----------



## SJW (3/6/08)

This placed 2nd in the Hunter comp this year. Very nice.

#45 Belgian Strong * 
Belgian Golden Strong Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/07/2007 
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 35.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Hop Monster Brewery 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 66.00 
Taste Notes: 3rd HAG 2008 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7500.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 70.56 % 
750.00 gm Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.06 % 
350.00 gm Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3.29 % 
350.00 gm Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.29 % 
350.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 3.29 % 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
55.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (30 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1000.00 gm Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 9.41 % 
330.00 gm Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 3.10 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.087 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.087 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.020 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.73 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 9.31 % 
Bitterness: 27.5 IBU Calories: 845 cal/l 
Est Color: 26.1 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 9300.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 15.21 L Grain Temperature: 12.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 12.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Double Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 15.00 L of water at 54.0 C 46.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 15.00 L of water at 88.5 C 65.0 C


----------



## Millet Man (3/6/08)

SJW said:


> Well that did not last long. Although I did have one yesterday, and I am making lighter beers. I did my first beer in about 100 brews that was under 1.050 OG
> I am planning to have July off the beer alcohol free. Will be very hard not sipping a Belgian Srong Ale on those late nights in July watching the Tour De France, but it's something I just have to do.
> 
> Steve


Steve,

Good on ya for getting your OG under 1.050 OG. I make nearly all of my brews under 1.045 OG and aim for sessionable beers of 3.0-4.5% ABV. When I do stray over that gravity it is usually a strong Belgian of 8.5-9.0% ABV or so but only a small batch of 10-15 litres and it goes into stubbies and not on tap, just for special occasions.

Being divorced with part-time custody of children is great for achieving AFD's; 2-3 days per weeks are devoted to my daughters so beer/blokey behaviour takes a back seat.

Cheers, Andrew.

Disclaimer : The author does not promote divorce as a solution to your AFD requirements, but it does solve other problems.  

Edit : Disclaimer.


----------



## matti (4/6/08)

I've got a problem,
I can't brew fast enough..... :chug: 
I give my liver a rest for 4 days. 
12 hour shifts, 4 days on 4days off.
Occasionally i give it 12 days, if i've got to run around town to please the family and other folks.
PM told me it take 2 days for the liver to recover so it must be a good thing.....


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/6/08)

I've been forced to re-evaluate my alcohol consumption which was pretty much 7 days a week. I now try to limit myself to weekends only and during the week I have started to walk/jog 3 kilometres each afternoon.
And I feel much better for it to.

Andrew


----------



## bconnery (4/6/08)

I quite regularly don't drink during the week, or maybe one or two. 
It does depend largely on visitors and whether I've just kegged a beer when quality control comes in to play 
One the other hand large nights aren't so common, except for club meets and case swaps...

I use to do a "February" now and again, and have a month off, in February surpisingly enough, but that hasn't happened for a few years now.


----------



## Wardhog (4/6/08)

Monday Tuesday Wednesday are verboten, Thursday 1 or 2, Friday and Saturday HERE WE GO, Sunday 3-4.

I have some family members that I use as examples to myself that drinking 7 days a week is not that flash an idea. 

I've recently developed the ability to stop after only a few on Sundays, which makes Mondays that tiny little bit easier to deal with. I have also been able to apply this new-found ability to Friday and Saturday a couple of times - I think I'm bored with getting drunk, but will never get bored with the taste of a good HB.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/6/08)

Logged on this morning and thought I was on the ...

Warren -


----------



## SJW (4/6/08)

> Disclaimer : The author does not promote divorce as a solution to your AFD requirements, but it does solve other problems.


 :lol:


----------



## Interloper (4/6/08)

Good thread, always interested in what the "group norm" for drinking is.

I do love the taste of a home brew or a nice strong belgian beer and it is fine stout drinking weather at the moment but I aim for 4 AFD's a week: Sunday, Monday & Tuesday at a minimum.

By mid-week I am seriously looking forward to a Coopers Stout or a home brew, so if I have one on Wed, then I won't on Thurs.

The boys in the IT department like to do lunch on Friday, so there's always a pint of something at lunch on Friday, which means I have "the thirst" by the time I get home  

I hit the gym at least 5 days a week too, so it makes it that much easier to get up at 6am if I haven't had so much as a drop the night before.


----------



## sponge (4/6/08)

Lately (since i tore my ACL a few weeks back), ive been drinking most nights. Monday and thursday we go up to the local for monday night footy and the pool comp, wednesdays are the cheap night out in town for us wollongonger's, friday & saturday.... well, theyre friday and saturday, and usually only a few samplings on a tuesday and sunday.

Maybe its because after i get my knee reco I can't drink for 6 weeks? i dont know, but when good beer is just so easy to come by (and having to get through the last couple of bottles of a case swap), its just so hard to say no ^_^ 


Sponge


----------



## Interloper (4/6/08)

_The only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it... I can resist everything but temptation._
*Oscar Wilde*

Amen Oscar!


----------



## Pennywise (4/6/08)

What's an AFD :icon_cheers: :super: :lol:


----------



## barneyhanway (4/6/08)

I reckon afd's are a great idea, but don't schedule them in.
I've always thought of booze as the great self moderator (though countless alcoholics would disagree) - you have too much and you feel like crap, you then yourself time to get over it before you can stomach another.
I don't generally get drunk, but I will usually have a pint or two a night. Of either a mild or a bitter, in the vincinity of 3.5%abv. If it so happens I have an APA or something stronger on tap I'll generally swap to a glass - that way each measure is smaller by default.
With a young family I'm fairly motivated not to sit around and get sozzled.


----------



## Steve Lacey (4/6/08)

Prior to February this year I had been training for fairly regular marathons, mostly logging between 70 and 120 km of running a week, very often having to rise at 5 am to get in a 16 km run before work. This is a lifestyle that certainly had its own braking effect on my drinking. With a 5 am rise looming it was never hard to limit myself to one or two glasses at night, and prior to a big marathon I'd often go off the drink completely for about a month.

But when you overdo anything, something has to give. In my case it was my left Achilles tendon. I got sick of running with _The Pain_ and after Tokyo Marathon this past February (fourth sub 3-hr marathon, yaay!) have scaled back to basically zero km per week in the hope that it will eventually get better. Not-running sucks. I now find it much harder to moderate my drinking, certainly haven't had an AFD for a good few months, though I still try to keep to a couple or three glasses on week nights. Not always successfully.

On the other hand it has been good for my brewing and I've made a few decent beers and spent a bit of money on gear and ingredients (money that would have gone on races and running shoes!). Our Japan brewers fraternity has also gone from strength to strength this year. So every cloud has a silver lining I suppose.

I guess my point is that there is something to be said for having hobbies/sports/pastimes (obsessions?) that involve some ying and yang, though I never really set out with that intention in mind.


----------



## Interloper (4/6/08)

Steve Lacey said:


> Not-running sucks. I now find it much harder to moderate my drinking



It's interesting how the body start to love exercise. I used to be incredibly unfit until serious back pain 3 years ago forced me to lose weight, eat better and hit the gym.

Now, not exercising leaves me feeling like crap, and a few days off in a row has me lethargic and feeling very unhealthy. I crave that endorphine rush almost as much as I crave a good beer.

I also figure the more I exercise the more I can justify a few brews too. 

A big fat WIN for exercise! Start slow, build up gradually and stick with it... Well worth the effort for those out there who are thinking "I should really get fit"


----------



## sponge (4/6/08)

exactly the same with me

played oztag mondays, trained with soccer tuesdays and thursdays, indoor soccer fridays, and then soccer game on saturdays (with a couple of wednesday nights of waterpolo, but that didnt last long haha)

then torn ACL and nothing...

nothing for 10 months actually. When you get made to do exercise i dont find it fun, but cant get enough of it when youre doing it with something you love. Possibly one of the reasons why my drinking has increased a fair bit in the last few weeks


----------



## Fourstar (4/6/08)

AFD's for myself will span from 0-7 dependant on my week and happenings.

General concensus, if i have 'couch time' ill have a beer or 2 watching the idiot box and the odd few socialising over a few ales with friends. Saturdays atm are bad for me, study 9-5 with a mate from work, then stroll down to the James Squire Brewhouse in Melbournes CBD to watch the footy so i end up $50 lighter in the pocket before i make my way home.

Im not a dedicated daily drinker, or i may have 1 beer or wine with dinner however. Nor do I drink from habit.

Wait, mybe i do drink from habit.... Saturdays have been deadly this year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## AUHEAMIC (4/6/08)

I tried an AFD once but didnt like it.


----------



## DKS (4/6/08)

Now I have guilt as well thanks alot.
Daz


----------



## Muggus (4/6/08)

I remember having 2 months of AFDs...I was 17, waiting patiently for my 18th to come around...came undone a week before my birthday. Story of my life really...  

But yeah, these days I try to take at least one day off my "stock reduction process". Generally Sundays, when I need to be in peak form for indoor soccer.


----------



## Fents (4/6/08)

Muggus said:


> I remember having 2 months of AFDs...I was 17, waiting patiently for my 18th to come around...came undone a week before my birthday. Story of my life really...
> 
> But yeah, these days I try to take at least one day off my "stock reduction process". Generally Sundays, when I need to be in peak form for indoor soccer.



 i usually have at least 3 before indoor cricket and maybe 2 before basketball. calms the nerves i say. also can justify it by actualy participating in some form of quick movement (read :sport). no bar at your indoor centre?


----------



## Timmsy (4/6/08)

Feel quilty drinking so much as my older sister has had 2 kidney transplants and she doesnt drink and never has! That is why i strive for 2 days a week alcohol free but it doesnt seem to happen. I dont plan what days i have off i just wake up and if i dont feel like a beer during the day or night i wont.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/08)

AFD

Another F***ng Drink


----------



## InCider (4/6/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> AFD
> 
> Another F***ng Drink



+ 1.

beers everyday. early nights and rare binges.


----------



## Muggus (4/6/08)

Fents said:


> i usually have at least 3 before indoor cricket and maybe 2 before basketball. calms the nerves i say. also can justify it by actualy participating in some form of quick movement (read :sport). no bar at your indoor centre?


Hahaha, i'd be lying if I said I hadn't played a few games of indoor soccerwithout the 'aid' of alcohol. 
I do distinctly recall playing quite a great grand final after spending an lazy Sunday afternoon nursing three 1L steins of Hefeweizen at the Lowenbrau Keller in Sydney.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/6/08)

I plan to have an AFD tomorrow. Just like I did yesterday and the day before. This thread must have been started by my wife.

I may drink everyday but I havnt been totally pissed for a long time. I enjoy a good beer.


----------



## rude (5/6/08)

This is like AAs but I will confess I drink too much. Like a lot of others my work keeps me safe, week off here & a week off there but tend to binge a bit too much for my liking, on the next day anyway, but great fun & relaxing at the time.


----------



## Cocko (5/6/08)

Hello my name is Cocko and I am an alcoholic! - "Hello Cocko"

I like the theory: Don't drink - 1 day a week, 1 week a month, 1 month a year!

I said I like it, not stand by it... The one day a week is best kept and occasionally 1 week a month but F*ck me a whole month!!

Best run I can remember ON PURPOSE of late is 12 days!! Good huh?

:chug:


----------



## Kingy (1/2/12)

Old thread but I recently gave up beer for 2 weeks straight to help me give up the lung cancer sticks. Been just over a month without a ciggy. Back on the beers now and loving it, not drinking Monday to Wednesday tho.


----------



## kelbygreen (1/2/12)

mine was about 18 years, then I turned a18  well actually it was 18 years straight as did drink in between there some where


----------



## Malted (1/2/12)

I may as well get me some necromancy action too.
Last year I didn't drink for about 6 days because I was in hospital on morphine and oxygen. Unfortunately they didn't give me morphine and oxygen for the 6 days, just a couple of glorious days.
I don't often go a day without beer.


----------



## peaky (1/2/12)

Kingy said:


> Old thread but I recently gave up beer for 2 weeks straight to help me give up the lung cancer sticks. Been just over a month without a ciggy. Back on the beers now and loving it, not drinking Monday to Wednesday tho.



Nice work giving up the cigs. I haven't had a smoke for 7 years, couldn't imagine myself having another one. (Except the odd cigar)

There's no chance of me going 7 years without a beer though. I think I may have done about 7 days without a beer at some stage but can't be sure, seems unlikely....


----------



## Thefatdoghead (1/2/12)

i work on a ship 5 weeks on 5 weeks off. The ship is dry and 0 tolerance drug and alcohol policy so I dont drink for 5weeks but when im home I get into it pretty good, have to make space for the next lot of brews.


----------



## Paul H (1/2/12)

27 days including today..

Cheers

Paul


----------



## eamonnfoley (1/2/12)

AFDs 1-2 days a week, max 3 days a week, in recent memory. I'm sure I've done about 5 at some stage over the last few years.

I believe in LESS, MORE often, as opposed to MORE, LESS often. I try to drink in moderation, especially during the week.

Never seen a need for a month off or anything like that.


----------



## barls (1/2/12)

11months 25 days.


----------



## pk.sax (1/2/12)

I went about 6 months without a drink once, forgot to buy grog and well, ... didn't happen for a while.


----------



## scooter_59 (1/2/12)

I rarely drank a beer for I never liked the mega swill . Now thirty years on I am making up for it .  




Leachim


----------



## Arghonaut (1/2/12)

Used to drink nearly every night, now I only drink on weekends unless I'm on holiday, maybe once a month I'll have a couple during the week. Also started lifting weights 3 nights a week, feeling much better all round. Only have to brew once every month or two nowadays.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/2/12)

at the moment i'm trying not to drink mon-thurs and it's working out pretty well, if i go out for dinner or something like that during the week i still have one or two and i know my body thanks me for it. 

friday nights i always have a few while playing table top games with mates. saturdays/sundays i'v been known to binge though, not so young anymore! 
but it's better than the almost everynight stoned drunk i use to be

looks like the mediun for most is once a week with either 1 or 2 days alcohol free. thats not to bad.


----------



## jbowers (2/2/12)

I usually have a day with nothing once a week or so, more to do with my schedule rather than actually intending to do so. Rarely more than 2 days at a time unless I'm sick. I'm pretty young, don't binge too often and generally have good energy levels and feel pretty healthy. I figure I'd best enjoy being able to drink whenever I like before weight/hangovers/etc. become a problem later in life.

I find my drinking increases considerably when I have a recipe by Smurto or Ross on tap......


----------



## chunckious (2/2/12)

90Days....just leads to binging for me. 
So now, beer every second day, no more than a couple unless catching up with peeps. Havn't been pissed in ages.


----------



## d3vour3r (2/2/12)

i dont drink monday to friday. I find going to gym on those days helps keep me off the grog as im in a "healthy" state of mind.

i drink on weekeneds, but rarely get drunk. i probs get drunk once a month.

same as alot of you here, i enjoy quality over quanitity. at least my beer lasts longer then usual


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/2/12)

I take Monday-Tuesday off, have just a couple on Wednesday-Thursday after work, and all bets are off from Friday night til Sunday arvo.


----------



## Amin (2/2/12)

Malted said:


> I may as well get me some necromancy action too.
> Last year I didn't drink for about 6 days because I was in hospital on morphine and oxygen. Unfortunately they didn't give me morphine and oxygen for the 6 days, just a couple of glorious days.
> I don't often go a day without beer.


I just got back from a brief stay in hospital. Morphine does make having the stitches in the back of your throat open up a lot more tolerable. On topic 6 weeks, probably won,t have a drink for the next two weeks while recovering.


----------



## MarkBastard (2/2/12)

I binge drink occasionally. Rarely drink every day, not even one beer.

Longest I've gone without a single drink would have been a few months. And it wasn't because I was trying or anything. Just didn't do it.

On a typical night where I do drink I'd be looking at around 12 schooners or more. The next day I feel like crap and don't feel like drinking again. I do have benders from time to time but not really.

Don't understand how people can get addicted to it to be honest.


----------



## sponge (2/2/12)

I normally have a drink most nights of the week, although for the last couple of months due to work and then pre season training, I don't get home til 830-9 ish on a Tuesday and Thursday and often head to bed without a drink on those nights as I just feel like water after doing sprints and beach runs.

I have also lately been having an AFD on a sunday due to the slightly higher than average consumption on a Friday and Saturday, but similarly to a lot of people on here, havent been written off for quite some time.

Thinking about it now, for the last couple of months it seems like I would be having 2-3 AFD's a week. Definitely not on purpose or due to health issues, just seems to be the way the cookie is crumbling at the moment.



Sponge


----------



## Mikedub (2/2/12)

I'm have a forced break atm, i.e dry mon to thur, friggin work is stressing me out and drinking aint helping, have had to stop coffee too, 
kinda weird not bracketing the day with caffeine and ethanol,


----------



## MAH (2/2/12)

I would have at least one AFD every week and anywhere from 1-3 AFDs in a row. 

More I exercise, less I drink. Usually train in the evening so rehydrating on beer is too much.

Longest I've gone alcohol free is just over 12 months. In my early 20's I just stopped drinking one weekend, then 12 months later felt like a beer :icon_cheers: .

Cheers
MAH


----------



## real_beer (2/2/12)

SJW said:


> Just wondering peoples drinking habits.
> I tend to be pretty constant with no binges but vey few AFD's. Usually 2 or 3 per day but the alcohol levels are over 5% most of the time.
> I think I might be working on a fatty liver?
> 
> Steve


I've realized that I'm more addicted to building all the brewing gear than brewing the beer. But even this is done in irregular bursts of manic activity followed by maybe months of cool indifference. It drives the wife nuts as I keep accumulating a collection of junk that might come in handy for one of my future airy fairy projects. Being aware my junk habit was getting out of hand I stopped visiting the recycling tips, but soon discovered she is more addicted to scrounging around them than me! Now if I'm working on an idea I take stock of what I have on hand & only keep my eye open for other bits and pieces at the tip as I need them.

I used to drink heavily in Brisbane (1970's) between 18 & 24 but it was usually with a group of 4 to 6 mates at the local, or a live band venue (Sunnybank Hotel), having fun & a laugh. We never got in fights & I've never believed in drinking when feeling low. I prefer to drink in a social setting with other people but all the driving usually involved doesn't motivate me anymore & I won't drive with any alcohol on my breath. So these days I'll have the odd one or two beers in front of the tv or while on the phone, then quietly fall asleep only to have my wife shake me awake to stop me rattling the house off its foundations with my snoring.

I think I just have "Old Farts Syndrome". But I have fond memories of my old mates at least. 
Moderation is what works for me consuming food & drink these days.


----------



## mikec (2/2/12)

Reading some of the responses here, I might be inclined to think that I'm an alcoholic.

BUT I'M NOT.

Alcoholics go to meetings.


----------



## Pollux (2/2/12)

I drink daily. It's VERY rare for me to have an AFD. Some days I'll just have one or two, others I'll start at 3pm and keep going till I go to bed.

Odd thing is, unless I hit it hard and quick, I rarely get "drunk". Probably be over the limit to drive, but don't feel even tipsy. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/2/12)

nope not a bad thing at all. you're piss-fit.


----------



## DKS (2/2/12)

I have at least a day off a week and try for two. Mostly because I'm just trying to get a root! Bahahaa!
daz


----------



## manticle (2/2/12)

DKS said:


> I have at least a day off a week and try for two. Mostly because I'm just trying to get a root! Bahahaa!
> daz




But you're so much handsomer when I'm drunk.......


----------



## DKS (2/2/12)

manticle said:


> But you're so much handsomer when I'm drunk.......


I reckon I am too!


----------



## cdbrown (2/2/12)

I generally don't drink Mon-Wed. Although I had 2 last night so there goes that theory.. Been quite a few sundays which were alcohol free but that was probably due to drinking too much on Saturday and being woken early by the kidlets.


----------



## jyo (2/2/12)

Those who know me can testify to my really toned, sculptured body, so in order to keep looking the way I do I usually have Monday-Wednesday beer free. Usually.
If not then only a couple of middies on a weeknight The weekend is a different story :icon_drunk:


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/2/12)

Skipping all the days of the week so I can have 14 standard drinks on a Saturday night


----------



## Fish13 (3/2/12)

night shift usually keeps me beer free till its time to go fishing. feels strange having a beer at 6am when you get home. rarely drink while brewing too.

would say at least one AFD a week


----------



## 1975sandman (3/2/12)

Usually only a day or 2 here and there, longest was 6 months deployed overseas. They did have non-alcoholic beer but it was :icon_vomit:


----------

